# Rut activity



## catfishvinny1030

Has anyone noticed any rutting activity yet no signs were I'm at in northeast Ohio how bout u?


----------



## FAB

Traveled the turnpike from Vermilion to Kent today and saw 10 fresh killed deer by the road. 9 of them were antlered deer, they are moving hard now. The week of and after Halloween has always been for me the strongest rut activity and best bow hunting of the season.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Lots of recent scrapes and more and more buck activity on the cams 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

while I was tracking my doe last week, i found about a 1/2 doz fresh new scrapes (some rather large). won't be long, just depends on your herd.


----------



## r9ptbuck

Srapes and rubs everywhere in Tuscarawas and Carroll counties.


----------



## half pole

Seen 2 small bucks fighting 2 days ago. No chasing yet though


----------



## beetlebailey

was out this after noon and saw 2 buck on a does BUTT!! 1 was def a shooter but alittle to far!! Halloween to veterens day is going to be on!! plus next week is the full moon! plus there calling for snow this weekend!!! luck ive got 2 down 1 with muzzy, and 1 with bow.. wanta get 1 with 44 and other with shotgun!!!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## the czar

Was out last night erie county saw a small 6pt. Couple scrapes not too much yet

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

Had a decent buck cross the road in front of me last night. Had his nose to the ground and headed towards a thicket.


----------



## jimmy myers

things were pretty hot here in warren co last night. seen one buck 2 times running wide open chasing. a lot of deer were moving just not quite close enough.


----------



## ski

I was out in licking county today and saw no less than 20 FRESH scrapes. Things are heating up quickly. This weekend and next week should be really fun.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crestliner TS

out last 2 nights and saw just birds and squirrels, very little activity....portage county


----------



## Dirtyworm

Northern summit nota....


----------



## wis2ohio

Had a young buck chasing last Thurs other then that does still with fawns


----------



## bigeye1

Qa


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan

Bucks are on the chase in Licking and Muskingum counties. Almost ran over a decent 8 pointer chasing a doe this morning. He changed his mind and didn't cross the road thankfully. Huge neck on that guy too.


----------



## Bluefinn

Northeast ohio & not seeing any rutting. I lived in my stand over the weekend & all I saw was 2 young bucks moving.


----------



## ducky152000

Its definitely heating up. I been duck hunting lately but decided to go in the woods this evening. Got in the stand at 3. 330 had a 115 inch 2.5 year old cruising head down and covering ground quick. Passed on him. At 4 had another 2.5 year old do the same thing, nose to the ground walking fast right under me. He was a 100 inch deer. Saw 4 does that ran out of a thicket they acted like they was getting chased looking behind their shoulders but never saw a buck come out.


----------



## ying6

Delaware county, my area.. deer are moving, not in Chase mode but moving. At least by me, some are being taken.


----------



## Gills63

Saw two mature bucks following a hot trail. Watched one mark a few rubs. Also saw a little guy chasing a doe. Definitely kicking up. Nw ohio


----------



## supercanoe

Lots of action in east central Ohio the last 3 days. You name it, I saw it. The best was watching a young buck get slammed down and rolled over after posturing with a deer twice his size. Deer are moving hard.


----------



## fastwater

Yes they are *supercanoe*.

Friday afternoon at 3:35, watched about a 130 class blast a small 6 on the hillside about 80yds. across from me. He chased that smaller buck all over the hillside. I had grunted a few times during their intermission and the bigger buck moved down into the bottom of the ravine right below me. Just knew he was going to come up out of the thicket on the trail right below my stand. I snort/wheezed and then set back and readied myself. I heard steps behind me and here comes a little spike passed my stand heads down into the thicket. The last time I saw the big guy, he ran the spike up the adjacent hillside and was rolling him all over the hill and chased him out of sight. 

Should be excellent in the morning.

Forgot to add...Saturday about 2pm while it was raining a wind gusting 40mph, I looked out the kitchen window and that same spike buck ran across the backyard. He stopped about 20ft. outside the yard in the power line and looked back. He was running from something for sure but I didn't see anything.


----------



## Mason52

Weekend in Warren Co. Out Sat and Sun and never saw a buck but, did see around 10-12 does. Passed 3 perfect shots. Two were really small this year fawns and the other was a young doe with her fawn. Prolly should have taken the young doe but it was Sunday and I wanted to watch football.


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunted Southern Lorain County this weekend, My brother in law shot a 10point Friday night. I had a small 8pt and 6pt walk by 20 yards I passed on, and saw one bruiser couldnt tell how big, but big buck chasing does in a far off field. Had about 8-10 does walk by this weekend as well. 

Driving to work this morning near north central erie/huron county saw a small 8 point nose to the ground and trottin through a cut bean field at day break.


----------



## fastwater

Here's one for ya...

I've decided to sell my HD Street Glide. At about 2:10pm, I've got the bike pulled out in front of the garage taking pics. of it to send to a fella. 
Hear the leaves rustling and commotion in the woods behind the house so I walk around to the back just in time to see two very nice bucks come up out of the ravine, cut across the corner of the yard and into the woods on the side of the house. They stopped there and did battle for about 5mins. One took off with the other chasing. 

With all the excitement and to make matters worse, I didn't even think about snapping pics until I was back up at the bike...duh!


----------



## buckeyebowman

This has been a weird season so far. I belong to a hunting club in PA that butts up against the OH state line. There are a ton of deer in there and some very nice bucks. I scouted out a spot in a funnel and hung a stand. There is sign galore, but I have yet to see a deer! This evening I got confirmation of this from a friend who is also a member. He was out the other day with his Shorthair for pheasant. He ran into one of our rangers and another guy. The guy pulls out his iPhone and shows him trail cam pics of incredible bucks on our property. But, both the ranger and he said they haven't seen the deer moving this year like they usually do. I don't know what it is, unless it's all the standing corn that's still up.

My alternative, the farm in Ohio behind my buddies place is a no go so far. The old (77 years) farmer that owns the place leased out his land this year to another local farmer. The old guy had an old planter and an old harvester. He left plenty of food for the wildlife! The new guy has more modern equipment and has the place wall to wall with corn planted so tight you can't walk through it or around it! The place is basically off limits to hunting until the corn comes down, and God knows when that will be! And when the corn does come down, it will be down to the bare dirt! 

So, I'll just keep going and see what happens!


----------



## walleyeseizure

Day 10 hunting in southeastern ohio. Seen some flashes of rutting activity. Still seeing does in groups. No bucks harassing them. Very strange year for me so far. Saw 10 does the other day zero bucks today so far 5 does no bucks


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Hunted in coshocton yesterday. Saw five bucks one chasing a pair of does hard! Lots of new scrapes as well. Took this deer at 8:55am.

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio

Saw a small 6 chasing a doe today while out doing some work for college classes near The Wilds also saw a buck tight to a doe on 16 this morning near an off ramp


----------



## fastwater

Sure was windy on the hillside. Had a button and a doe come in under my stand. Didn't see another thing.
Maybe I should have the bike out at the stand or hunt in the yard.


----------



## turkeyt

walleyeseizure said:


> Day 10 hunting in southeastern ohio. Seen some flashes of rutting activity. Still seeing does in groups. No bucks harassing them. Very strange year for me so far. Saw 10 does the other day zero bucks today so far 5 does no bucks


Had a shooter sneaking below in the thick stuff at 930 yesterday but he was just cruising. Had a doe come in at 730 this morning followed by a decent 8 grunting and thrashing the saplings just above my stand. Buck was ready doe wasn't. The deer are scattered because the acorns are plentiful. There are some dandy red oaks this year. Wind was bad the past two days and deer were not moving much later in the afternoon. Southeast Ohio is just about ready to get cranking and it is suppose to cool down again. Get ready!


----------



## Bluewalleye

Slab assassin, great job on the nice buck. I am not very far from you and I haven't seen any rut activity at all so far. Hoping that the cooler weather late this week will get it going....


----------



## SelfTaught

I had 2 bucks back to back nights 10 yards broadside, little six and a baby 8. Hopefully some big boys come out soon up here in north central ohio


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Thanks Bluewalleye! I think Saturday morning will be a great day to be out they are calling for high 20's Friday night so I would think there will be a lot of movement especially in the AM


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangerpig250

Sat in the stand from 2:30 till dark yesterday ! Enjoyed the ride from the 20mph winds and was thinking this would be day 6 of no deer activity ! Couldn't hear a thing due to winds and got the surprise of my life when I caught movement over my left shoulder. Turned to see a monster 10pt walk within 10yds of my stand. Problem here is I'm shooting a crossbow , and I shoot lefty, so he was on wrong side. He was a buck on a mission, nose to the ground and unconcerned about me. I was able to stop him with a grunt but couldn't pick him up with my scope. He kept on trucking and left me heartbroken ! I'm seriously in a state of depression! I'll be out alllllll day Thursday in hopes of another shot.


----------



## mar8152

Saw 4 Does this morning with a buck close behind chasing while driving into work. Heading out tomorrow morning to sit in the woods. Hoping things keep heating up and able to bag one.


----------



## cbranig161

Saw 2 bucks sparring on the side of 71N in Cleveland Monday morning. I've hunted in muskingum co. every weekend since open season and started seeing some good rubs the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Rangerpig, that is an awesome story. It is amazing how a little squirrel that ways 2 lbs can make all the noise in the world. But a 200 lbs buck can get to 10 yards and you never heard a thing....


----------



## Dirtyworm

Well its been a long week with very little activity.... But i was able to grunt this guy within 18 yds he came in roaring and pissed off as all hell.... Good luck to everyone out there and be safe.
DW


----------



## rangerpig250

Bluewalleye said:


> Rangerpig, that is an awesome story. It is amazing how a little squirrel that ways 2 lbs can make all the noise in the world. But a 200 lbs buck can get to 10 yards and you never heard a thing....


It's funny you say that, the was so true! Heard every squirrel within 60yds of me, but never heard that buck till he was within 10!


----------



## Slab assassin 55

That's a monster Dirtyworm congrats!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluewalleye

Dirtyworm, that is one awesome buck. Congratulations. It would appear that the rut really picked up today. A buddy of mine shot a really nice 9 point today at 3:30 in the afternoon. He said that he had seen 2 or 3 different shooters today. And another buddy saw a lot more bucks on there feet today. With one being a huge shooter he said. So finally we may start to see more of those big guys like you shot today worm.... Great buck. How wide is he???


----------



## Dirtyworm

Bluewalleye inside looks to be 22.5 outside 25 beams left 25 right 23.750 bases both 4.750 I am by for a professional scorer but that will give you an idea. Have fun out thereand be safe 

DW


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful buck *Dirtyworm*.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## fishforfun

I was out in Brimfield area yesterday afternoon. I saw a nice 8pt about 300 yds away at 430 cruising. Then at 445 heard chasing behind me. Then at 5pm a nice looking big buck chased a doe in front of me about 50 yds. Then he chased her into the swamp and never saw them again got to late. The first time hunting there this year....


----------



## bulafisherman

Congratulations dirty worm on a great buck! Was out this morning here in ashtabula co, called a nice buck in this morning, wouldn't close the distance beyond about 40 yards to give me a clear shot, rutting activity is definitely picking up, out this afternoon again

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## the czar

In Athens today guys 4 of us we saw 3 bucks no shooters and 6 does. My buddy took a doe. Some scrapes around but no chasing going on. Out now very windy keep u posted good luck

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mattlecon

I beat the rain and got lucky today! Shot him at ten yards he was by himself checking scrapes. I couldn't pass on him plus we needed the meat. I got him down in Kimbolton. Man do those swackers do a number on a deer first time using them and I'm impressed.


----------



## Dirtyworm

WTG nice deer ... Congrats 
Just curious Salt Fork ? 

DW


----------



## Chillaxin1

Belmont county . Seen a buck solo this morning then a buck and 2 doe this evening. 4 scrapes without a leaf in them this evening also.


----------



## mattlecon

No west of kimbolton 541 and 93


----------



## mar8152

Was out yesterday morning in SW ohio. Saw a lot of scraps, and a lone 6pt cruising with his nose to the ground. Other than that did not see anything else for the next 2 hours. Weather turned and got really windy. Will head back out next week, and hopefully they will be in full swing with the rut.


----------



## SelfTaught

This Buck was shot near Norwalk Ohio North central Ohio Huron county, in a friends on my woods, at least that's what they said, lol pic was just sent to me but cool buck to share with everyone. 

- I sat in the rain last night in Wakeman Ohio saw 2 fresh scrapes walking into the woods, one 15 yards in front of my stand, and one fresh rub. Had 2 small 8 points come in to play. One was checkin scrapes on a trail leading to my stand and the other I rattled in. He came flying in like a bat out of hell. Pretty fun night even tho neither were shooters.

-I'm heading to Belmont county this weekend to hunt my Families 200 acre farm down there, will post report when I get back


----------



## rangerpig250

Was out almost the entire day yesterday looking for the 10pt that broke my heart two days ago. Only deer I saw alllllllllllllllllllll day was one that came within 20yds as I was climbing my tree in the dark! Saw dark silhouette but couldn't make out buck or doe. No idea what happened to my area, start of season does and little bucks EVERYWHERE, I haven't seen a confirmed doe or much of anything else since mid October! Only thing that keeps my going now is the 10pt from two days ago. I'd be happy with a doe for some meat , is that asking to much? Sheeeeez !!!!!


----------



## wannabe

I was out on 11/4 and saw 3 bucks chasing one doe(wrong side of the fence) and then 40 minutes later a big doe came by with this guy hot on her tracks.


----------



## ford guy

Saw a really nice buck yesterday evening eating acorns across the street from my house. Probably 140-150 inch deer. Another smaller racked, but big mature buck came out of nowhere and chased him off and walked away. This continued for a while then I spotted a doe in the edge of the woods where he kept walking back to. Guess he was just protecting his lady friend... Best rut activity I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fastwater

Some nice bucks being posted on here.

Congrats to you all.


Spent about 8hrs. in the two very windy stands with spitting rain yesterday. Think I should have been practicing this summer shooting my bow off a boat bow on Lake Erie in the middle of storm.  What made it worse was winds changed direction every time they gusted . Didn't see a thing all day which is very unusual for here. 

Headed out in about 30mins. Should have been there since daylight but got lazy this morning.


----------



## Bluefinn

Great bucks guys!. wannabe, perfect shot.


----------



## Dan

Enjoyed reading the reports. Congrats to those who scored there are some nice deer going down.


----------



## ford guy

Had a small 8 following a doe about 50 yards behind this morning in Lorain county. Not pushing her just following her around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## beetlebailey

wannabe said:


> I was out on 11/4 and saw 3 bucks chasing one doe(wrong side of the fence) and then 40 minutes later a big doe came by with this guy hot on her tracks.


good job!!!


----------



## beetlebailey

haven't noticed much activity in northern portage!! did here we got a heck of a storm coming next week! that could make or break?


----------



## JV1

Been on vacation 3 weeks and in the woods almost every day. Can count the deer I saw the last couple weeks on one hand. The woods have been slow to say the least here in NE Ohio. I hunt 3 different locations on private farms and rarely hit the same stand twice in a row. The few deer I did see were going about their normal business not rutting at all........

Until this morning which happened to be my last vacation day so I was looking to fill a couple tags and my freezer. 

Saw 9 deer total all doe, After letting a couple doe pass I remembered how last year my tags went unfilled and my freezer was empty and I decided to take one and did so. I saw her fall and climbed down to tag her and call my buddy to help me get her out (300 acres back). While I'm waiting for him to show up I checked my deer in over my phone with the state and climbed back up in the treestand to get my bow and backpack, hear some commotion and here comes 4 more right at me. So with my vacation over I made the split second decision to harvest a second doe and call it a year. Took us forever to get them out and to the butcher but its a good feeling to have my tags full and the freezer also. Anyhow I think its safe to say they are moving as of today.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I finally saw a mature monster today up cruising. I have been off all week and today is the 1st time a saw something with some age to it. Also had 2 bucks that were 2 1/2 years old up on there feet searching as well. So we finally maybe getting into the best part of the rut. When the bucks are up seeking.
I am hunting around the coshocton area


----------



## beetlebailey

I went out this evening behind house I did see a NICE buck nose to the ground and he was on a mission!! would not respond to my calls. put down corn and Halloween pumkins to bring in the does so the bucks will follow!!lol


----------



## cbranig161

Hunting at Blue Rock state forest personally haven't seen anything in my stand. Lots of out of state hunters though.


----------



## buckeyebowman

JV1 said:


> Been on vacation 3 weeks and in the woods almost every day. Can count the deer I saw the last couple weeks on one hand. The woods have been slow to say the least here in NE Ohio. I hunt 3 different locations on private farms and rarely hit the same stand twice in a row. The few deer I did see were going about their normal business not rutting at all........
> 
> Until this morning which happened to be my last vacation day so I was looking to fill a couple tags and my freezer.
> 
> Saw 9 deer total all doe, After letting a couple doe pass I remembered how last year my tags went unfilled and my freezer was empty and I decided to take one and did so. I saw her fall and climbed down to tag her and call my buddy to help me get her out (300 acres back). While I'm waiting for him to show up I checked my deer in over my phone with the state and climbed back up in the treestand to get my bow and backpack, hear some commotion and here comes 4 more right at me. So with my vacation over I made the split second decision to harvest a second doe and call it a year. Took us forever to get them out and to the butcher but its a good feeling to have my tags full and the freezer also. Anyhow I think its safe to say they are moving as of today.
> 
> View attachment 103598


Those look like a couple of really nice doe. The one on the left looks fat as a hog. Very well fed! That's filling the freezer! Congrats.

Got out for a few hours this evening. Didn't see anything, but I definitely heard a buck grunting off to my SE. Tried talking to him, but no go. Keep trying!


----------



## ying6

It has started here in northern delaware county.


----------



## JV1

buckeyebowman said:


> Those look like a couple of really nice doe. The one on the left looks fat as a hog. Very well fed! That's filling the freezer! Congrats.
> 
> Got out for a few hours this evening. Didn't see anything, but I definitely heard a buck grunting off to my SE. Tried talking to him, but no go. Keep trying!


 I hunt near berlin so I'm near your hometown. They are moving so go get em!


----------



## buckeyebowman

JV1 said:


> I hunt near berlin so I'm near your hometown. They are moving so go get em!


Interesting! My buddy and I went out to Berlin Wildlife Area a couple of years ago pheasant hunting. We hit a couple of the "big" spots and a couple of the "smaller" spots. We didn't really know where they put the birds. There were a couple of places where we found some unbelievable buck sign. Rubs on trees as thick as my thigh, and scrapes the size of bathtubs! I don't really hunt horns, I'm a meat hunter, so I'm still hopeful. And if the farm I hunt in Ohio could get the corn picked, YOWZA!!


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunted Belmont County near Bethesda this weekend at our hunting camp where my family has a chunk of woods with a cabin. There were more scrapes laid down than I've ever seen in a woods, deer movement was generally slow, but Sunday morning my wifes gpa shot this nice 10 point. 

Back home in North Central Ohio, I received multiple texts of bucks chasing does all Saturday morning, and hell my dad who doesn't even hunt and lives 200 yards away from me had a buck chasing doe in his back yard! Looks like I should have stayed home and hunted... but ohwell thats hunting.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saw a huge buck stalking a doe yesterday in the backyard shortly after noon.


----------



## Saugernut

Ive seen 3 mature bucks the last two days all chasing/trailing does.


----------



## turkeyt

Had a mixed bag today in SE Ohio. Had 2 yotes come in just after daylight. They were lucky because I did not see them until they were in the thick stuff. I had a doe a button buck and a spike all in range and they all went the same way when they left. I had a doe come in above me at 9 am and she laid down in some tree tops about 50 yds. out. She got up about 11:45 because I would say she saw me and got nervous. She looked at me a couple times and trotted up and over the ridge. Less than a minute later I look up where she was standing before she left and here comes a nice buck. He stopped for a minute and then he went on his way paying no attention to that doe. I have seen three good bucks in the last week and only one of them was trailing a doe. I have not seen any chasing or breaking the brush as of yet. I also had a turkey in range too.


----------



## fastwater

You had more of the right kind of action then I did *turkeyt*.

Didn't get out till late . Set up on some known doe bedding spots. Got all settled in and things just felt perfect. Had the slight wind perfect in location of my stand to the bedding area and a rub line next to the bedding area. Was there about 45mins. and watched two doe move into the edge of the bedding area and bed down. They had no clue I was not more then 45yds from them.
Just waiting on old "Mr. Bighorn" to come cross scent checking the many deer trails heading into the bedding area.
Perfect right...

Then all h%$*&# breaks loose.

The neighbor comes over the hill on a quad dragging a wagon you could hear for two counties away. I watched as the doe hunkered down for a minute. Neighbor finally got about 100yds away and the doe shot outta their like rabbits being bumped in the tail by a beagle. Neighbor spends about 45mins. gathering a hand full of firewood, get on his mount and rides back over the hill. 
I settle back down as the afternoon is still young. 
About an hr. goes by and I hear leaves rustling to my right. Can't really see what it is due to some small foothills but I know it's not squirrels. I shift in my tree stand and get bow ready. Something is over there and getting closer. 
I finally see a flash of white through some thicket getting ready to clear the last foothill. A few more feet and your mine.

He clears the brush and stands there looking around as if he was lost...the neighbors dog.... #[email protected]%^#%% Not only his dog but out steps a black one as well. These dogs ran the hillside for a good hour. 
I came down out of the stand , hollered at him and here he comes. Ended up taking him home as I knew he had escaped. Neighbor is good about keeping him home. 
Here's the kicker. Last Thurs., I get up to hunt and our GSD is going crazy, growling and snarling here in the living room. I step out on the deck and there's a horse drinking out of the pool. It belongs to the neighbor on the other side of the hill. Had to get a rope and take it back home. 

Don't know what the morning will bring, probably have a cow sitting in my tree stand, but with the front coming in tomorrow afternoon, it should be good.


----------



## Saugernut

Lmao man thats funny, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## mar8152

On the drive into work this morning, saw 5 bucks chasing. All were on a mission and could careless what was around them. 2 were small only 6pt, but the other 3 were in the 8pt to 10pt range. With all 5 bucks there were Does out in front of them. 

They are on the move now with last week when I was out not seeing anything. Glad I am taking the day off tomorrow to sit in the woods!


----------



## SMBHooker

fastwater said:


> You had more of the right kind of action then I did *turkeyt*.
> 
> Didn't get out till late . Set up on some known doe bedding spots. Got all settled in and things just felt perfect. Had the slight wind perfect in location of my stand to the bedding area and a rub line next to the bedding area. Was there about 45mins. and watched two doe move into the edge of the bedding area and bed down. They had no clue I was not more then 45yds from them.
> Just waiting on old "Mr. Bighorn" to come cross scent checking the many deer trails heading into the bedding area.
> Perfect right...
> 
> Then all h%$*&# breaks loose.
> 
> The neighbor comes over the hill on a quad dragging a wagon you could hear for two counties away. I watched as the doe hunkered down for a minute. Neighbor finally got about 100yds away and the doe shot outta their like rabbits being bumped in the tail by a beagle. Neighbor spends about 45mins. gathering a hand full of firewood, get on his mount and rides back over the hill.
> I settle back down as the afternoon is still young.
> About an hr. goes by and I hear leaves rustling to my right. Can't really see what it is due to some small foothills but I know it's not squirrels. I shift in my tree stand and get bow ready. Something is over there and getting closer.
> I finally see a flash of white through some thicket getting ready to clear the last foothill. A few more feet and your mine.
> 
> He clears the brush and stands there looking around as if he was lost...the neighbors dog.... #[email protected]%^#%% Not only his dog but out steps a black one as well. These dogs ran the hillside for a good hour.
> I came down out of the stand , hollered at him and here he comes. Ended up taking him home as I knew he had escaped. Neighbor is good about keeping him home.
> Here's the kicker. Last Thurs., I get up to hunt and our GSD is going crazy, growling and snarling here in the living room. I step out on the deck and there's a horse drinking out of the pool. It belongs to the neighbor on the other side of the hill. Had to get a rope and take it back home.
> 
> Don't know what the morning will bring, probably have a cow sitting in my tree stand, but with the front coming in tomorrow afternoon, it should be good.


Well with any luck the next animal you leash up and take home will be a buck but this time don't take it to your neighbors, that one is all urs. Lol, funny day but I'm sure frustrating.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *SMBHooker*:
> 
> Well with any luck the next animal you leash up and take home will be a buck but this time don't take it to your neighbors, that one is all urs. Lol, funny day but I'm sure frustrating.


Today, thank goodness, was uneventful getting to the stand. 

The down side was it was even more uneventful at the stand. 

But as I sit in my stand enjoying the sunny hillside, it gave me a lot of time to reflect on just how fortunate we are to have the freedom to do so. My morning was spent thinking of how grateful I am for our Vets. Having many in the family as well as knowing 100's, some that gave the 'ultimate sacrifice', some that had a lot of trouble adjusting when they returned...it was a sobering and very humbling day afield. 

Prayers and Thanks to all the Vets. and their families.

Forgot to add that if I tag the one I'm hunting, I will not forget which home to take him to. lol!


----------



## turkeyt

Amen to all our veterans. I served and when they call, you go to protect our freedom and proud of it. I would do it again if they needed me in anyway. We are so blessed to be able to do all of the things we do in God's great creation.

The deer woods were on high wind alert. Deer were moving after first light but upwards of 20 mph winds made it tough to hang in a stand. I saw one 8pt. cruising at 730. I grunted and bleated at him just to see what he would do. Stopped looked back and continued on. On the other end of the farm my friend got in his stand at 615 am. and about 700 he said it was non stop grunting and chasing in and out. This one buck would not push the doe he was hounding by him. He got a glimpse of him and he said he was good one. He says he looked like a crab claw 10. Good morning, bad afternoon with the wind. Stay safe.:!


----------



## monster7

On the way in to work I saw 2 nice bucks (140"+) cruisin with a doe on their mind. I also saw a few doe running through fields. Seems like things are starting to pick up with this cold front coming in. Good luck to all.


----------



## RJohnson442

Starting to heat up around Clinton / portage lakes(summit Co) Past few days seen the bucks running the roads mid day. Lots of activity in the woods Sunday, saw two doe getting chased by a yote. Tried calling him in to my stand no luck. I haven't seen a buck yet so I took my doe right before sundown. She walked the creek right to me and I got a shot at her from about 5ft away.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *monster7*:
> Seems like things are starting to pick up with this cold front coming in.


Agree with this assessment. 

With the full moon on the 6th and this cold front, looking for things to get real crazy the next few days. IMO, the 'bigboys' are really gonna start cruisin now. Should really pick up in the areas that had previously slacked off.
Lets hope so anyways. 
Can't get out till this afternoon but that's ok. Hopefully the wind will settle down by then. Gonna be cold in the stands boys...layer up.

*RJohnson442*, your pic. did not come through.


----------



## ski

Saw three bucks in a field this morning at 9:30, delaware county.
Doe must be nearby.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442

It did... Just was taken around 5:30pm, even with the flash on that's the best pic I could get.


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunted this morning north central ohio. Had small busted up 8 point walk by 15 yards at 7am and a nice 8 tall white rack cruising by at 75 yards but never came closer


----------



## fastwater

Couldn't get out till late. No activity from about 3:15 till 5:20.

At 5:20 I saw a deer making it's way down the far hillside into the thickets below me. Couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe. But I thought it might of been a buck as I heard a grunt from that direction about 5:05. 

That deer was in the bottom below my stand and I heard footsteps behind me. A small 6pt'er passed right under my stand and stopped about 10yds below me towards the thickets at the bottom. Watching his body language and the fact all his hair was standing on end, I was sure the deer in the bottom thicket was a buck. The 6 walked over to a small sapling and started thrashing while constantly facing the lower thicket. 
As I watched him thrash the poor sapling, I thought I would have some fun with him. I made a young buck bleat and you should have seen him. He froze, stood there a minute, then totally destroyed that sapling. He was fired up.

About 5min's later, out from the bottom about 20yds from the 6 steps about a 120 8pt. They had a standoff for a couple minutes and the body language of the 8 must have been enough to take all the wind out of the 6's sails. The 6 turned and walked away defeated in battle looking back over his shoulder. Guess he thought the 8pt'er would thrash back unlike that little old sapling.


----------



## bdawg

I was in the back woods on tuesday gathering wood and making lots of noise. I paused for a second and looked up to see a nice 8 point walking up the hill towards the briars 20 yards away. As he got up there, a doe jumped out of there and trotted away. The buck followed it and I could have shot it from 30 yards away. It totally ignored me!

Last night, I was cleaning gutters when I heard the dog freaking out and barking at the back window. I got down from the ladder in time to see that same buck walking across the back yard! Again, totally ignoring me!

Of course, I live in a no hunting city, so I'm used to being ignored by them...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Got a voice mail from my buddy this AM. He went out yesterday evening to get a load of hay. He had to go then because the farmer he buys from had just spent 14 straight hours on his corn picker. My buddy made a turn and sees a big 10pt on the side of the road. He eases up to him and mouth grunts. Well, that buck bristled all up, laid his ears back and started that stiff legged walk they do when they're rutting hard.

On the way back he saw a dandy buck that he figured would go 170-180 class. 12 or 14 point. Crossed the road right in front of him with it's upper lip curled up. Totally ignore a running truck 20 feet away. 

It's on guys! Get out if you can! And good luck!


----------



## mar8152

Was out all day yesterday. Had a nice 8pt 50yards out going to town on a tree. Watched him for about 10 mins before he walked off. Never came within shooting distance. 

Had a small Doe also pass by, was waiting for Buck to come trailing behind her but nothing following. Also had a Turkey come over the ridge which was pretty cool. She was singing the all the way over the ridge. 

On my way out checked out a spot that I will be hunting Saturday afternoon. Every tree down a 60yard line had fresh rubs. Hoping to take one Saturday since I will not have a chance to get back out until early December.


----------



## SelfTaught

Saw a massive 10pt with 4 does in field at last light last night, also Saw a 6 point nose to ground crossing road last night as I drove home. Sat in the stand this morning at 7:30 had a busted up 8 point come in again on a mission nose to ground grunting. He smelled my scent wick of fresh doe pee from a local deer farmer and went crazy lol 

Then at 8am I had a nice 8 point go by at 50 yards... texted the wife and told her a nice one cruised by but wouldn't come in... few minutes later I saw it again and grunted and bleat canned the crap out of it! got it to come in 40 yards.... Shot it between 2 trees with a 24" spacing, hit a teeny tiny branch right before the the buck and deflected the arrow into the shoulder.... Followed blood trail for two hours and still couldn't find him  I still can't find my arrow anywhere, don't know if it is still in him or what, but he has traveled quite some distance and when I stopped, i was still finding blood drops...

I will try tonight after work and tmrw morning to see if he died or not. :-/


----------



## Bluewalleye

Was out again today. Heard a little bit of grunting and chasing right at the break of dawn. But that was all for that. Did have 2 nice 8 points come in that would score right around 125. But they just didn't come close enough... All of the deer I saw was before 11 am. Didn't see another deer after that.... Back at it again tomorrow morning...


----------



## Lewis

Bucks were going crazy down here in Guernsey county yesterday. Saw 6 different bucks. A lot of grunting and chasing.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Saw 3 bucks nose to the ground yesterday evening in Coshocton. I had bucks on both trail cams all day long many of which were big mature bucks. I shot a button as the sun was setting so my season is done, great year and full freezer!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluewalleye

Went for the last time before the gun season today. Got in before day light and about 7am had 5 does come into the oak trees I was sitting by. Sat until noon with out another deer coming by. I am totally stumped by the lack of rutting activity that I haven't seen in 10 days of bow hunting over the last 2 weeks. Oh well I will be back in with a bow after all the land trespassers with guns in there hands, shooting at anything that moves are back inside there houses where they belong.... lol


----------



## ying6

I am having the same problem. I spent most of the day in a blind and saw 2 does just walking around. No trailers...
Trying to figure out what to do next.


----------



## catfishvinny1030

Anybody shot anything worth talking about yet


----------



## mar8152

I wish I could brag..... Driving out to my hunting spot I have seen no less than 5 deer. Once I get to were I am hunting..... It becomes all quiet on the western front. Was out Saturday afternoon for 5 hours and saw nothing.


----------



## fastwater

Saw 3 different bucks trailing does yesterday. Unfortunately, I was not hunting but driving.

First one, was right at daylight in Fairfield Co. Was standing at the kitchen window looking out into the wooded hillside. Saw a doe browsing through the woods. About 60 yds behind her was a buck on the same trail with nose to the ground.

Second was in Licking Co. right at 10:20am. Doe standing in the middle of a harvested corn field that kept looking over her shoulder. I looked over and right on the edge of the field stood a nice, big bodied buck with his nose stuck in the air.

Third was in Holmes Co. @ 1:35pm. Saw a doe trotting on an open hillside on the edge of the woods. Bucks trotting behind her about 40yds back.

The bucks are surely still chasing.



> Orig. posted by *Slab assassin 55*:
> 
> I shot a button as the sun was setting so my season is done...


*SA 55* , 
Spike or button buck? 
You probably already know but will mention just the same. If the antlers measure less than 3" you can check as a doe and still be entitled to take a buck.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

It was a button buck I already had my buck tag filled and was after a doe but let an arrow fly on a button which I was happy about because we have more bucks than does on out property this year believe it or not. 

Here's my buck 


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fastwater

^^^...and he's a nice one for sure. 

Must be nice to have that problem of more bucks then does.


----------



## ski

Saw a nice 8 pt following a doe yesterday in delaware county. Too bad I was in my cAr.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Thanks Fast Water. Yea we have been joking about having the large number of bucks which is usually never the case. I have had 6 opportunities with bucks in shooting range 0 chances with does. The only ones I have seen have been far away or being chased by a buck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

